# Mica settling  at the bottom  of my liquid soap



## Tameika03 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi good night everyone my name is tameika,

I need help with a problem I noticed with my liquid soap. I use mica powder as my colorant. The thing is why did my mica separate from the oils and settle at the bottom? Did I do something wrong? Can anyone tell me how to fix the problem or do something differently.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 15, 2020)

Powder colorants like micas and oxides simply can't stay suspended in liquid soap. It's the same thing as trying to get sand to stay suspended in water. It doesn't work.

You have to use a dye colorant instead.


----------



## Tameika03 (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for replying back. Is there a specific  type of dye I should use? I want to continue to get that shimmering look the mica powder gives off. Any suggestions  on what to use for that part?


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 16, 2020)

Can't help you with any of that. I don't add colorants to my liquid soap.


----------

